# Pedal Pittsburgh on Sunday...



## ekimyel (May 9, 2007)

Anyone riding in this. I rode in it last year and the weather was miserable. It was in the 40's and rained the entire 60 miles. Looks like it could be similar weather this year. I'm debating on whether or not to ride it again. It's a good training ride for the upcoming MS150. Love the climb up to Mt. Washington around mile 50....


----------



## wanna_be (May 24, 2006)

*i hope you rode this year..*

...cause it was a blast! The weather was freaking great (except for a little bit of rain) 

This was the first year i rode it in.. I can't wait till the MS150 (also a first for me this year)

i got my a$$ handed to me up on mount wash. I live up there so on my regular training rides I have to climb McCardle at the end of my ride. but...they way pedal pgh took us...i was NOT ready for it. I made it, but it wasn't pretty...


----------



## ekimyel (May 9, 2007)

The weather was a lot better than I expected. Much better than last year for sure. Great ride! The climb up Mt. Washington and up and down all the steep hills really makes the ride. Last year it kicked my arsh up there, but I was better prepared this year(dropped about 40 pounds), so I really enjoyed it this year. Can't wait till the 150. It's a great ride. Are you going to try and do the century option? There is nothing on the 150 that compares to the climb up to Mt. Washington, it's a good route they take you on. Some hills, but nothing too crazy.


----------



## wanna_be (May 24, 2006)

I had no idea what to expect up on Mt Wash. Hopefully I'll be better prepared for it next year. I might switch up my training and go up East Sycamore instead of McCardel Roadway.

The more I think about the century ride the more i wish i would have checked that little box on the application form. That might be something for me to shoot for next year.

Are you on a team? A buddy of mine got me on the Dicks Sporting Goods team.


----------



## ekimyel (May 9, 2007)

As far as the century goes, it doesn't matter weather you checked that option or not when you signed up. You can do it either way. Somewhere around mile 70 or so, maybe even mile 60, I can't quite remember, you turn left to do the regular ride or continue straight to do the century. If you want to do the century just follow the signs for the century. I think they only have that option to make sure there are people doing it so they can support that stretch of the ride. Last year I did not check that option, but felt good at the decision point and ended up doing the century.

I'm on the Fed Ex team. Last year, I ended up riding with some of the guys on the Dicks team most of the second day in a pace line. I'm not a racer and I don't ride in a club. 99% of the time I ride alone, so riding in the pace lines was the most fun I've ever had. I absolutely can not wait for the ride this year.


----------



## wanna_be (May 24, 2006)

I'll see how I feel at that point. Maybe I will do the century.

This is my first time riding with a group. I always ride by myself or with one other person. The whole idea of riding in a pace line sounds interesting. I can not wait to experience it.


----------

